# Bresler reservoir



## Doyle (Mar 2, 2015)

Has anyone been catching any crappie out of bresler yet?


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing. Last year it started the 2nd week of May. Warmer weather this year until yesterday's cold front had me wondering if they started early. 2 days ago I drove up the ramp and saw the level is down approx 10 ft. Water level looked to be right at the shelf I usually catch them on.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 2, 2015)

Is the bite slow or is it a steady bite?


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Well I just fished Bresler for an hour. Cold, windy and no bites. The level is still way down. I jigged for crappie for a bit then tried for walleye. I tried my crappie spot with last year's hot bait, if they were biting the cold front turned them off.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

slabs on south and west banks 6 to 8 ft down!


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

fxs said:


> slabs on south and west banks 6 to 8 ft down!


Where is the water level?


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Water level is 10 ft lower still than this time last year and wind is almost too much to fish.


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Redman1776 said:


> Where is the water level?


way down 15 to20 ft, just guessing


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

fxs said:


> way down 15 to20 ft, just guessing


At the SW pump house the level is 842 it was 852 last year.


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

I mean 15 to 20 ft. from top/full


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I was able to find one hungry crappie.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 2, 2015)

Are you using jigs or minnows? And I am thinking about going out their Friday morning and trying my luck


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Much slower this morning and getting packed with people already.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

That's the internet for you....


----------



## Doyle (Mar 2, 2015)

If it is getting packed with ppl i might just go somewhere else on Friday


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Doyle said:


> If it is getting packed with ppl i might just go somewhere else on Friday


It's always packed every year. Just avoid the stupid, the fish are biting about the whole way around. The foul-mouthed, smoke billowing googans just like to crowd on other people. If you plan to take women or children move down the way, these are some of Lima's finest citizens that make their way west to Bresler.
I caught a handful today. All caught on different colors, nothing consistent today.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 2, 2015)

I was thinking of taking my boat out their.I did not know if their was a lot of people with boats on the water or not.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

15 min and they're already mf'n everything, trashing up the place, and spreading their useless knowledge of they should be biting because: the sky is blue, my shoes are tied, green means go....blah blah mf'n blah.....


----------



## TitanFreak9 (Feb 7, 2016)

Lol some pretty funny stuff. 

My father and I fished up there a couple years ago. We both were throwing a mister twister curly tail on a jig head, casting out and swimming back to the bank. We both caught a crappie damn near every cast for a couple hours. 

We both felt so threatened for our lives that we haven't returned since.


----------



## hawgseeker (Mar 25, 2012)

TitanFreak9 said:


> Lol some pretty funny stuff.
> 
> My father and I fished up there a couple years ago. We both were throwing a mister twister curly tail on a jig head, casting out and swimming back to the bank. We both caught a crappie damn near every cast for a couple hours.
> 
> We both felt so threatened for our lives that we haven't returned since.


Is it that bad there? I haven't been there since I was a kid so I don't remember it much I mainly fish van wert but have been thinking of heading there just to check it out. Not sure if I want to now


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I fish all Lima reservoirs regularly. I've never feared for my life. I just get overly annoyed with the dirty mouthed slob people that are former professional fisherman.


----------



## TitanFreak9 (Feb 7, 2016)

For some reason they couldn't figure out how we were catching them,and it was pissing them off something fierce


----------

